# I liek Squirtles vs. Superbird



## nastypass (Jan 8, 2016)

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs Superbird*[/size]

*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Mr. Turtle* the male Wartortle <Torrent> (_AAAACHOO!_) (4E)
 *Fisticuffs* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Lupus Rex* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Spooky Plate
 *Api Lahir* the female Litwick <Flash Fire>
 *Goliath G. Willikers* the male Mareep <Static>
 *Pretty in Pink* the female Happiny <Serene Grace>
 *Poncho* the female Piplup <Defiant>
 *Emilia Shineheart* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Bright Powder
 *Francine* the female Natu <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry


*Superbird's active squad*

 *Jonathan* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Amaterasu* the female Poochyena <Quick Feet> @ Expert Belt (Sun Demigoddess)
 *Megabird* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
 *Wicket* the male Taillow <Guts> @ Eviolite
 *Bill* the male Quilladin <Bulletproof> @ Shell Bell (4E)
 *Effie* the female Wailmer <Oblivious> @ Leftovers
 *Agnes* the female Prinplup <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
 *Leland* the male Snorunt <Moody> @ Leftovers
 *Milton* the male Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Orochi* the male Deino <Hustle>

*Format*: 2v2
*Style*: Set.
*DQ*: Two weeks.
*Damage Cap*: 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct recovery limited to 1 per battler, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler, Attract, Confusion.

*Arena Description:* The Holoplain

The arena, at first glance, looks like any old grassy plain. However, from the second round on, each Trainer may aesthetically change the arena in whatever way they wish. One round it can be the brim of a hat, the next a casino, and the following a corn flake, but they are all mechanically the same arena. Anything that an attack may need (water, rocks, etc.) will materialize from seemingly nowhere and go back whence it came once the attack is executed. 

There is a pattern for the arena-swapping: Trainer who accepts the challenge, then yours truly, then the challenge-accepter, etc.

PM me thy foes.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 8, 2016)

Our combatants!

Superbird will be fighting with *Agnes*, his Prinplup.
IlS will be fighting with *Francine*, his Natu.

IlS commands first.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for picking this up, Meursalt! I really appreciate it. 

Alright, Francine, time to show this penguin what a bird that can actually fly do!

She's probably going to pelt you with Ice attacks, so Protect the first time one comes up. If she tries doing it again, Giga Drain to recover some of the damage. 

Let's kick things off with a Sunny Day to take the hurt off of the Water attacks. Follow up with a Drill Peck, and end with another one of those.

*Sunny Day/Protect~Drill Peck/Protect/Giga Drain~Drill Peck/Protect/Giga Drain*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 12, 2016)

Agnes, I think we can afford to go easy on our opponent. So let's ignore the Sunny Day and instead focus on setting up an *Aqua Ring* that will hopefully last us the whole battle. Following that, we can actually use our opponent's ability against us...Use *Defog* and reap that sweet, sweet Attack boost. And finally, use it to beef up your *Rock Tomb* attack, so we might be able to get ourselves ahead of our opponent speed-wise.

*Aqua Ring ~ Defog ~ Rock Tomb*

btw Meursault, how do you ref speed changes? How many more speed drops are necessary before Agnes is faster than Francine?


----------



## Negrek (Jan 2, 2018)

The holoplain is basically exactly what the name would imply: a plain... but holographic. Digital blades of grass wave in a gentle digital breeze, and procedurally-generated clouds drift above, here and there glitching into chunky, pixellated messes.

But things won't be staying as boring as all that. Two trainers appear on the plain in twin bursts of light, fuzz for a second with distortion, then finally settle in, looking as real and concrete as anything else on the holoplain. A moment later they're joined by two pokémon, released in the same dazzling flashes of digital light as the trainers were.

Agnes' avatar stands with wings slightly extended, examining the arena, and her opponent, with a bland expression on her face. Nothing particularly interesting here. Francine, on the other hand, hops excitedly in place, tweeting and chirruping and making all kinds of noise as she expresses her excitement at getting the chance to fight.

*Round One*​
*I liek Squirtles (OO)*

Francine (F) <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Sunny Day / Protect ~ Drill Peck / Protect / Giga Drain ~ Drill Peck / Protect / Giga Drain
- Twittering with excitement.

*Superbird (OO)*

Agnes (F) <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Aqua Ring ~ Defog ~ Rock Tomb
- Feeling confident.

Francine moves first, eager to begin. The natu's eyes flash orange as she gathers a small ball of fire in her mouth, then tips her whole body back, releasing the tiny sun into the air. It drifts up and away, until the holoplain's simulation system obliges and turns up the lights--turns up the lights a _lot_. The arena swelters under the suddenly-magnified sun.

Agnes still looks unimpressed. The prinplup slashes a paddle sideways, a streamer of water trailing it. The water somehow hangs suspended in thin air, twisting and expanding until it forms a ring that wraps completely around Agnes, floating at about waist height and refreshing her with a constant spray of droplets.

With her setup done, Francine's ready to go on the offensive. She jumps high into the air, a kick from her small wings giving her a little extra height, then comes lancing down at Agnes, beak-down and spinning. It wouldn't be a tremendously difficult attack to dodge, but the prinplup wants to stay inside her aqua ring. Francine hits the flipper Agnes brings up to block, but the prinplup still winces as the drill peck digs in. It would have been worse to take that in the stomach, but still...

Francine bounces away, getting some distance so she can line up another drill peck. Agnes frowns and claps her wings together in front of herself, sending a burst of air racing after the natu. It strikes some sort of mystical barrier, however, and to Agnes' shock comes whistling straight back at her. She barely gets her flippers up in time to block it, and even then it's a bracing shock, one that puts her on the back foot for a second.

Only a second, though. Then Agnes shakes it off, drawing herself up taller and glaring across at Francine. Whatever that was, she's unamused. The natu can try to slow her down all she likes, but all she's going to do is _make Agnes mad_.

And when the natu leaps into the air again and falls on her with another drill peck, Agnes grunts and swats her away with a flipper, with the other directing a rabble of rocks to rise from the holographic earth and cascade over the natu, crushing her to the ground. The prinplup surveys the quietly-cheeping rock tomb with some satisfaction. _That's_ why you don't mess with her. 

*I liek Squirtles (OO)*

Francine (F) <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
Health: 90%
Energy: 89%
Used: Sunny Day ~ Drill Peck x2
- Crushed, literally. Under a pile of rocks. -1 Speed

*Superbird (OO)*

Agnes (F) <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80%
Energy: 88%
Used: Aqua Ring ~ Defog ~ Rock Tomb
- Take _that_. Surrounded by an aqua ring. +2 Attack, -1 Evasion

*Terrain Notes*
The sun shines bright (6 more actions). There is a small pile of rocks on Francine's side of the field. The arena remains in its default state.

*Final Notes*
- Re: speed boosts: I add/subtract 10 from the pokémon's base speed for each stage of the speed modifier. So Agnes would speed tie Francine at +2 and outspeed at +3 or higher. (Or, conversely, Francine needs to get to -2/-3.)
- Superbird next



Spoiler: calcs



ILS' pokémon: Francine the female Natu <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
Stats: +1 SAttk
Base speed: 70

Superbird's pokémon: Agnes the female Prinplup <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
Stats: +1 Sattk/Sdef, -1 Attk/Def
Base speed: 50

Turn order: Francine ~ Agnes


-- Begin Round One --

Francine's command: sunny day
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: sun

Agnes' command: aqua ring
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: aqua ring

-- Action One Results --

Francine
100
95

Agnes
100
96

-- Begin Action Two --

Francine's command: drill peck
Energy:
Base 4% - 1% STAB = 3% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 11
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB + 1% stat = 11% damage Agnes

Agnes' command: defog
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: n/a
		HIT!
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: Agnes -1 eva, +2 attk

-- End of Action Damages --

Agnes: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Two Results --

Francine
100
92

Agnes
90
92

-- Begin Action Three --

Francine's command: drill peck
Energy:
Base 4% - 1% STAB = 3% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 19
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB + 1% stat = 11% damage Agnes

Agnes' command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 20
		HIT!
!crit roll: 9
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 2% boost - 1% stat * 1.5 = 10% damage
!extra effect: spddown

-- End of Action Damages --

Agnes: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Francine
90
89

Agnes
80
88


----------



## Superbird (Jan 2, 2018)

The holoplain will become a slab of ice, floating upon an endless sea.

All right, Agnes, to get that speed advantage we're gonna need to do that a few more times. Do another two *Rock Tomb*s, and finish off by setting up a *Rain Dance*; that sun isn't really doing us any favors. If for some reason you know you won't be able to hit Francine (e.g. if she uses Fly), push the Rock Tombs back and go with Rain Dance. If Francine tries to hit you with anything that looks to be more powerful than Drill Peck (which would include Giga Drain and Solarbeam), *Protect* yourself in lieu of whatever else you'd be doing that action –*but don't use Protect twice in a row.

*Rock Tomb/Rain Dance/Protect x2 ~ Rain Dance/Rock Tomb/Protect*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 3, 2018)

You can't do much under a pile of rocks, can you? Brace yourself and wait until more rocks fall on you (it hurts, but bear with me), then Teleport. After that, Protect against the second salvo of rocks. Now that you're out, end this with a Haze.

*Teleport out (wait)~Protect~Haze*


----------



## Negrek (Jan 27, 2018)

Agnes is distracted from her minor victory by a rippling in the air around her. The whole world blurs a moment, the environment convulsing and for a moment devolving to a low-resolution, pixellated rendition. When it settles down again, the grassy arena the battle began on is nowhere to be seen. Instead, the battle's taking place on a flat hunk of ice, set adrift on an endless sea.

Agnes taps at the ice with one foot. Seems solid enough, if slippery, and Francine's rock tomb is unchanged. Okay, then. That was weird.

*Round Two*​
*I liek Squirtles (OO)*

Francine (F) <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
Health: 90%
Energy: 89%
Commands: Teleport Out (Wait) ~ Protect ~ Haze
- Crushed, literally. Under a pile of rocks. -1 Speed

*Superbird (OO)*

Agnes (F) <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80%
Energy: 88%
Commands: Rock Tomb / Rain Dance / Protect x2 ~ Rain Dance / Rock Tomb / Protect
- Take _that_. Surrounded by an aqua ring. +2 Attack, -1 Evasion

Weird or not, the arena's sudden change isn't going to interfere with Agnes' plan. The prinplup raises her flippers, calling up another wave of rocks. There aren't exactly any around to heed her call, but with a series of loud cracking noises, part of the platform crumbles and rises into the air. Agnes directs the hunks of ice to crash down over the existing rock tomb--they work well enough. And indeed, Francine, waiting inside the rock tomb, grinds her teeth together as the weight of the ice drives the rocks encasing her into her side. At least now she can stop hiding. The natu closes her eyes a moment, concentrates, then disappears with a sharp popping noise.

Francine takes shape in front of Agnes, battered and glaring and ready to get on with the fight. Unimpressed, Agnes summons up another swarm of icy fragments, but Francine, equally unimpressed, deflects them with a well-timed energy shield. The natu opens her beak and, to Agnes' surprise and discomfort, begins to emit a dense, dark fog. The haze spreads rapidly across the chunk of ice, until all Agnes can see on all sides is its dark, swirling tendrils. Its clammy touch seems to suck the life right out of her, and the indignation she was feeling at having her own defog blown back at her gradually dissipates in the face of cold discomfort.

It's not exactly the best conditions for dancing, but Agnes gathers herself, resolves not to let Francine ruin her fun, and begins. The prinplup makes a cautious, shuffling dance, trying not to stray too far from one spot for fear of running off the edge of the ice, not moving too fast lest she slip and fall. But waddling on ice is something all prinplup know well, and in the end Agnes manages a passable rain dance. She can't see the clouds gathering overhead, but soon a few raindrops spatter down through the haze, turning everything even colder and wetter than it was before.

*I liek Squirtles (OO)*

Francine (F) <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
Health: 80%
Energy: 77%
Used: Teleport Out (Wait) ~ Protect ~ Haze
- Wrathful.

*Superbird (OO)*

Agnes (F) <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 83%
Energy: 76%
Used: Rock Tomb x2 ~ Rain Dance
- Chilly. Surrounded by an aqua ring.

*Terrain Notes*
The arena is smothered under a cloud of dark haze (4 more actions). A steady rain has begun to fall (8 more actions).

*Final Notes*
- ILS next



Spoiler: calcs



Agnes' command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 19
		HIT!
!crit roll: 10
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 2% boost - 1% stat * 1.5 = 10% damage
!extra effect: spddown

Francine's command: teleport
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- End of Action Damages --

Agnes: +1% aqua ring

-- Action One Results --

Francine
80
87

Agnes
81
84

-- Begin Action Two --

Francine's command: protect
Energy:
Base 2% + 4% attack = 6% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Agnes' command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- End of Action Damages --

Agnes: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Two Results --

Francine
80
81

Agnes
82
80

-- Begin Action Three --

Francine's command: haze
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: stat changes reset

Agnes' command: rain dance
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: rain

-- End of Action Damages --

Agnes: +1% aqua ring

-- Action One Results --

Francine
80
77

Agnes
83
76


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 1, 2018)

Keep your chin up, Francine!

Start with a 15% Substitute. Then, try a couple of Giga Drains; if there are clones, Aerial Ace. If they're unhittable for any reason bar Substitute, Calm Mind.

*Substitute (15%)~Giga Drain/Aerial Ace/Calm Mind x2*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 1, 2018)

Hm. This is maybe a bit of a predicament for us, Agnes. We need some way to get rid of that Substitute before it becomes a problem, and Haze is gonna be a problem because all your powerful moves have low-ish accuracy to start with. 

Fortunately, I've done some looking-up, and Magic Bounce will still work even while the Substitute is up. So let's start with *Defog* again, to get rid of the Haze but also to raise your Attack, and follow it up with a *Waterfall* to the Substitute's face. With the boost, plus STAB and rain, that should be plenty enough to knock the thing down in one hit. Follow that up with another *Waterfall* to Francine's face, and make it count – you'll want to get revenge for those Giga Drains she'll be trying to hit you with.

*Defog ~ Waterfall x2*


----------

